# OEM Rear Coil spring lower 'perches' / bump rubber / spacer removal?



## TT_CS (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi there,

On the OEM rear suspension, specifically the coil spring lower 'perches / bump rubber / spacer' shown below as parts 2 & 3 (Re-use of a previously posted image whilst I searched for an answer)



Can you remove them in a non destructive manner? If so how? 

I don't want to force them off and damage them if there is something obvious I should be doing, any help appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

These are very hard to remove. Impossible without destroying them completely. It is a piece of metal wrapped in rubber than is a pita to remove. I needed a grinder and hacksaw to get mine off...

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

This is what guys are removing to get that extra low? Has anyone removed this perch and put on AFCO's rear springs? I'm worried about the springs falling out. They are small and if there is no nipple (fig 2) holding that tiny spring in is there a chance the spring could fall out? has it happened to anyone? 

Great image OP. I've been thinking about this for a while.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Well that diagram is not actually accurate. The nipple (or bishop) is separate from the flat part. At least mine was.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## TT_CS (Nov 26, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies, I appreciate you taking the time to do so

I now plan on on fitting Eibach rear adjustable platform / ride height rear springs as I think the money is better spent on a proper solution 

I was planning on trying to remove the spacer but if the bump stop / base is ruined as a result then it's a no go

Cheers


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

i dont know what people are talking about cutting or ruining everything but on my own TT i have removed part 3 and 4 without cutting or runing the bump stop. it gave me a 1/2" more drop than when i have those two pieces in


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

How did you remove #3 without ruining the bumpstop?


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

Neb said:


> How did you remove #3 without ruining the bumpstop?


i just pulled #3 out,the bump stop sits on it so i just put the bumpstop into the slot where it's supposed to go and done.no creaks,rattles,nothing


----------

